# Does anyone from zone 5a take the paphs outside for summer?



## orchideya (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello,
This is a question for windosill growers obviously. I know that my catts, cymbidiums and vandas benefit from being outside during the summer, but I never tried it with paphiopedilums. 
Did anybody try it? If yes, what was the outcome?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## littlefrog (Feb 10, 2012)

I have grown paphs outside in Michigan in the summer, similar to your zone...

Plants enjoy it, but my main problem is rain. I can always add water, but sometimes we get way too much for a few weeks and that can rot out growths or roots. Cattleyas, etc, I usually use bigger mix (or no mix), so it isn't really a problem. If you have a space which you can protect from excess rain, I don't see why it wouldn't work.

Rob


----------



## orchideya (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, I was thinking about front porch. There is a roof and it has north-east orientation, so they wouldn't be burned by sun. 
I am also concerned about pests and bugs too.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2012)

I've had some pretty bad experiences with ants from setting plants outside. If you can put them in a tray inside a bigger tray of water, AKA a moat. That should help with moisture and keeping some pests out!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 10, 2012)

don't forget about squirrels and chipmunks....


----------



## orchideya (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, chipmunks too. Are rabbits interested in paphs? We have family of rabbits coming regularly to munch on back yard. Althoug they are selective, interested in some outdoor plants, didn't care much about orchids and adenium I had outside.
I tried to leave noid phal outside last summer, just for testing, and it came back in pretty beat up. Leaves had some damage and dried edges.
My mottled leaf paphs have such beautiful foliage, I am afraid to spoil it by putting them outside, but can see benefits of fresh air and more natural light too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 10, 2012)

For at least 10 years, I took all my orchids outside in the late Spring and brought them back inside in the Fall. I didn't find any more bug problems outside than I did inside. I just made sure I sprayed them well before taking them inside.

Chipmunks and squirrels and deer were held at bay by keeping the plants away from the ground and behind shade cloth. I put plastic sheets over the structures and the shade cloth went over that. That way I could control the watering instead of Mother Nature.


----------



## jtrmd (Feb 10, 2012)

squirrels and ants were a pain here in MD.Years ago I would summer everything outdoors under a cherry tree and used a NE facing enclosed porch in the winter.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 10, 2012)

While ants are a problem, they are an annoyance type of problem. Their damage is less to the plants and more to the owner. I have found that most of the typical indoor insect pests, like mealies and scale, not to mention spider mites, are reduced outdoors. While squirrels have caused damage, it is infrequent, and, yes, rainy periods sometimes might lead to rot, overall, the benefits of outdoor growing far outweigh the negatives.


----------

